# Install Python 3.2



## valsorym (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi all
Help me Install the Python 3.2 in my laptop, please.
I search port:

```
# whereis python
python: /usr/ports/lang/python
# cd /usr/ports/lang/python
```

I see Makefile - defult version = 2.7.2
But i need python 3.2.1 (or 3.1)

I run:

```
# make && make PYTHON_VERSION=3.2.1 install clean
```
but he download python-2.7.2 version.

Next, I plan to bind to Apache22 and  mod_wsg.
Apache22 already installed and configured.

Help me install Python 3.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 2, 2011)

Install lang/python32.


----------



## valsorym (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes.
Thanks.. mmm... 

I search 

```
# whereis python3
python3:
```
- not found.

I had to find python32
Thanks ... Sorry for the stupidity.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 2, 2011)

Install ports-mgmt/psearch


```
$ psearch python3
lang/python31             An interpreted object-oriented programming language
lang/python32             An interpreted object-oriented programming language
```


----------



## OH (Sep 3, 2011)

Also, make sure to add 
	
	



```
PYTHON_DEFAULT_VERSION=python3.2
```
 to your /etc/make.conf. This forces ports to use python 3.2 which may otherwise automatically install python 2.7 (the FreeBSD default) alongside your 3.2


----------



## valsorym (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks all.
Also, maybe someone will tell me how to knit  Apache22 and Python3.2 using mod_wsgi.
Discussion on this topic HERE.
Thank you.


----------

